# WIN - IF You Know Your Fellow Members Avatars ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

After a long boring hard day I thought we could have a little bit of a "treasure hunt" fun competition 

The only thing I have available as a prize is a new 250ML tub of DODO JUICE DETAILING WORLD SOFT WAX that I no longer need. If you dont want the prize please feel free to tell me who to pass it onto instead and just enter for the fun of it 

So, to win.....

How well do you know your fellow DW Members Avatar Pictures ?

Listed below is a description of a members avatar pic - all you have to do is be the first person to name who the avatar pic belongs too.

Once you name the correct answer, I will ask for another one and if nobody comes up with the correct answer within 30 minutes, the first person to have answered the previous question wins. If someone does come up with the answer within 30 minutes I will ask a third question, again, if nobody answers within 30 mnutes then the person answering question two wins - and so on !

Just for a laugh really, hopefully it will be fun 

So the first one is......

Who has the Avatar showing a Ford Capri thats coloured the same colours as Mr Beans Mini ?

Remember, first correct reply and you are in the driving seat to win if nobdoy guesses question two within 30 minutes of the question being asked


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

mattsbmw ?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Good offer :thumb:

Unfortunately I don't know the answer as my avatar setting are turned off :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

gm8 said:


> mattsbmw ?


Correct !

Next one -

Whose Avatar shows a member from The Muppet Show ( more than one possible correct answer with this one ! )

GM8, you dont need to answer, as you will win in nobody gets this one right in 30 minutes


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

gm8 said:


> mattsbmw ?


Was gonna say this as i saw a ford in the pic and read bmw


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Correct !
> 
> Next one -
> 
> ...


Gonzo


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great gonzo should I say


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> Gonzo


Correct 

Md Ad, you dont need to answer the next one as you win if nobody gets it right in 30 minutes.....

Next one =

A Wizard cycling away for dear life to get away from the TANKS !!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

17 minutes left.......


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Isnt it Bin Laden? I cant think who it is though


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Isnt it Bin Laden? I cant think who it is though


:lol:

I never noticed it being Bin Laden - I always thought it was a little Wizard guy !!! :lol:

But the Tanks behind him would suggest it is Bin Laden :lol:

Quick get searching though loads of threads !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just had another look at it - its actually Saddam Hussain on the tricycle !!! :lol:

10 minutes left !


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very simular then, both took out by the yanks


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So just under 10 minutes for someone to guess whose Avatar shows Saddam Hussain on a Tricycle trying to get away from the Tanks !!!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I know the avatar, can't think who it is. This will be over pretty quick


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> I know the avatar, can't think who it is. This will be over pretty quick


A tip = the members list above shows all the avatars too


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> A tip = the members list above shows all the avatars too


Yeah i know, but there's way too many to go through. I've looked lol


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Fatdazza


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

3 minutes left according to me clock !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Fatdazza


NICE ONE - CORRECT !!!!

LOL

Talk about cutting it fine !!!! :lol:

Next One -

Mario Balotelli


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

tips!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Tips!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm here :wave:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Tips  Fun game... NEXT!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> tips!!





rtjc said:


> Tips!


Georgeandpeppa, you did not need to answer as you were winning :lol:

rtjc, you are now winning, if nobody gets the next one right in 30 minutes, you win !

Next One -

An Elephant ( Again, more than one right answer here ! )


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

wilco


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> wilco


Correct !

You are now winning and do not need to answer the next one mate.

Next One -

THE WHO


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Was getting carried away:lol:

I know this one.:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Was getting carried away:lol:
> 
> I know this one.:thumb:


God damn it :lol:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

moosh - gordon


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

:lol:

This game is cool!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

He loves John Terry


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

S63....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> He loves John Terry


:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> S63....


Nice one - you are now winning and do not need to answer the next one

Next One =-

Milhouse from The Simpsons !


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Tips said:


> He loves John Terry


Oi!!! Stop giving Tips! Tips!!:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Oi!!! Stop giving Tips! Tips!!:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

neilios


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

neilos sorry


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> neilios


Well Done ! - You are now winning !

Next one ( a little harder this time I think.....

Kellogs Special K

(( There is a clue in the name of the pic on this one ! ))


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Kadir


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Kadir


Nice one - LOL - You are now winning.

Slight change now as I need to look up some more Avatars !!!

So, next one is a question -

Which brand use to have a two part sealant system called Shake And Seal ?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Concours?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

concours


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Concours 300m


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Concours?


Nice one - you are now winning.

Back to Avatars

Nxt one -

SWISSVAX AUTHOURISED DETAILER


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this an Avatar or general question?

Shinearama


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Avatar


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Is this an Avatar or general question?
> 
> Shinearama


Its an AVATAR mate


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Avatar


Woops, didn't read properly. Trying maintain speed captain


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

rtjc said:


> Woops, didn't read properly. Trying maintain speed captain


You must know this one:thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Midlands Detailing


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> Midlands Detailing


Correct - You are now winning and do not need to answer the next one

Next one -

Homer Simpson !


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Tips!

Whoa... You guys are seriously fast.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Turbo Tony said:


> Tips!
> 
> Whoa... You guys are seriously fast.


No dialup here, Full speed ahead :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Carbonangel is currently winning

We are now looking for Homer Simpson


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

I dont know!!

Gotta find Homer!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> I dont know!!


:lol: Its a regular member


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Argh!!!!! 

Its the pic of Homer in dark shades isnt it? Cant think of the bloody name!!!:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Argh!!!!!
> 
> Its the pic of Homer in dark shades isnt it? Cant think of the bloody name!!!:lol:


He is not wearing shades, but his eyes are big and black !


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It kills when you know the avatar, but not the name


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

rtjc said:


> It kills when you know the avatar, but not the name


Your not helping!!!!:lol:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

no clues booo


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> no clues booo


:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

15 minutes left !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Carbonangel still winning - cut off time is 19:08

We are still looking for an Avatar of HOMER SIMPSON


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I cannot express this next comment enough

*AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

8 minutes to go !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> I cannot express this next comment enough
> 
> *AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

6 minutes to go !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Carbonangel - you are 5 minutes away from winning !

Still looking for who has the Avatar of Homer Simpson !!

:lol:


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Palmer02


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That is a Homer, well done. But not the one we were all looking for


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Azonto said:


> Palmer02


CORRECT !!!!!!!!!!

That was one of a few I never knew about - but yes, you are right !!!

You are now winning and do not need to answer the next one.

Next One -

Blue Carton Type Bubbles !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> That is a Homer, well done. But not the one we were all looking for


The one I think you were all looking for was Steveo3002 !!!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

eh? so its any with a homer and not one with the black eyes as you said? lol thats not that fair


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a great game Mark, but i'm out. I need to eat and then watch Homeland, Dexter, and The Walking Dead. I'll be seeing Avatars in my sleep if i carry on just now


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> eh? so its any with a homer and not one with the black eyes as you said? lol thats not that fair


:lol:

Sorry mate, but the first time I asked for it I did just say HOMER SIMPSON :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> This is a great game Mark, but i'm out. I need to eat and then watch Homeland, Dexter, and The Walking Dead. I'll be seeing Avatars in my sleep if i carry on just now


LOL - I am hoping someone wins soon too !


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> eh? so its any with a homer and not one with the black eyes as you said? lol thats not that fair


Sorry mate, I was picking random pages at the members section and it came up so thought I'd risk it :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So, we are looking for an avatar with cartoon type blue bubbles.

Azonto is currently winning 

Cut off time is 19:37

After the next one you will only have 15 minutes to guess it in !!!

:lol:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Aja....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> Aja....


Nice one !!

You are now winning !!!!

The next one, is a Pint of Guiness !!!

You have only 15 minutes to guess this time


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Next cut off is 19:32

We are looking for an Avatar with a Pint Of Guiness in it


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

thought you said 10, lol ah you edited it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> thought you said 10, lol ah you edited it.


LOL - Yeah, sorry, I edited it as I figured 10 minutes was too short !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

10 minutes left


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

8 minutes left


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

It's all yours mate, SWMBO won't be happy if I'm playing this game when skyfall starts! Good luck!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Azonto said:


> It's all yours mate, SWMBO won't be happy if I'm playing this game when skyfall starts! Good luck!


:lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

6 minutes


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Only 4 minutes left and Carbonangel is winning !

Still looking for who has a pint of guiness as an avatar !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

2 minutes !!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

uruk hai


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Last Few Seconds........


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> uruk hai


Sorry mate, thats incorrect !


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Haha... I spent the last 5 minutes searching for bubbles!!'


All the best


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Time up !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice one Carbonangel - You WIN !

PM me your address mate 

That was great - bit of fun to pass the evening 

Thanks eveyone who had a go - it was quite fun !!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Argh!!!! Whos was it! its killing me!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

woooo, ive won something, never done that before, thanks, ill pm it you now.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

My phone says 7:31 and the last post was at 7:33 :lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great game enjoyed that!!:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

The one with the smiley face in the froth?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Argh!!!!:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Argh!!!! Whos was it! its killing me!


LOL - Look at the person who has the highest number of posts in the "P" Section of the members list mate 

Parish  :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good fun mark,great idea mate,twas good


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Well done Carbonangel, Git!:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Well done Carbonangel, Git!:lol:


:lol::lol::thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Game Mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Great Game Mark


LOL - Cheers mate, it was a bit of fun 

Glad it was won when it was though as I was running out of "unique" avatars to get people to find :doublesho

:lol::thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Carbonangel - Wax posted today 1st class recorded mate


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

excellent cheers mate, let you know when it arrives


----------

